# Huge POP when I turn on the 1124P



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I hooked up the 1124P in anticipation of getting it calibrated with my SVS this weekend.

When I turn it on or off, I get a huge loud pop in the subs, checked all the cables, XLR from the processor to the 1124P, then XLR to the subs.

Any idea what might be set wrong?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any idea what might be set wrong?


Yep, no problem. All the BFD's do that. It's a cheap device and circuits haven't been added for a soft start.

The solution that most everyone uses is to leave it on all the time. It draws about as much current as a night light.

The only other solution is a sequenced turn on and turn off. Either manually or with a controller.

brucek


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Well, I turn on my amp after I turn on my BFD; can't sequence them because the amp draws so much.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Well, I turn on my amp after I turn on my BFD; can't sequence them because the amp draws so much


That's what I meant by sequencing. Turn on the BFD first and then the downstream component last.

brucek


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Or just leave the BFD on. Won't hurt anything and that's what I do.


----------

